# Reticulated Stingray



## Alpo

Hello everyone,








This is my new reticulated stingray (sry for the crappy photo). 
His name is Irwin and I just added him to my largest freshwater tank.








I was wondering if any one had any information about him. Don't get angry....I researched this animal before I got him, I just want some actual experienced feedback. The first few days with Irwin were very nervous. He wouldn't eat anything I tryed to give him {red worms, bloodworms, and krill}. Of course I thought the little guy was just stressed from the new environment and the electric blue dephsey didn't help. I know that the Irwin isn't supposed to be housed with aggressive fish such as the jack dephsey but I thought I'd wait till i witnessed any aggression before I made another tank for him to go into. So far nothing has happened and Irwins disc is still in one piece.


----------



## JIM

Very nice lookin setup Alex, i dont know much about rays but im sure someone will be along soon with the info youre lookin for.


----------



## Alpo

Thanks guys.
It's the SA type. He is so personable already and eats right from my hands. Definable one of the best additions to any of my tanks! I recommend them to any experienced aquarium hobbiest.


----------



## Alpo

I keep him with a few odd fish like bichirs and barracuda. The Electric Blue Jack Dephsey was my biggest concern though. I knew ciclids weren't best tankmates but I've been successful with just building different territories before. First day the Dephsey nipped once or twice and i was going to remove him immediately but he suddenly stopped and now everything in the tank seems to except his existence.


----------



## Alpo

Unfortionatly, they get really big. Like 14" disc big! I plan on finding a new home or upgrading my tank when he grows in size. I wonder how fast he will grow?


----------



## fishfinder

I see you have a pygmy octopus in your 10 gallon SW tank. They are so personable and comical. We had great fun with ours in the 90's. We fed only live tiny shore crabs (Hemigrapsus sp.). His tank was next to the dining room table, and he would wait to eat until we all sat down to dinner. I felt it was a great honor that he wanted to be part of the family. Do you have pics of him?


----------



## Alleykat0498

Your going to need to do some serious water changes with FW ray's. There osmoregulatory systems create LOADS OF AMMONIA. I had three retic's in my 125 for a few months. I was doing 50% w/c's and still couldnt keep up with the ammonia being converted into trate was driving up fast... 

They are a whole lot of fun, I miss mine. try to get them onto shrimp as fast as you can (much better on the water than worms).


----------



## Alpo

fishfinder said:


> His tank was next to the dining room table, and he would wait to eat until we all sat down to dinner. I felt it was a great honor that he wanted to be part of the family. Do you have pics of him?


You got a lucky specimen. Mine sits in his little barnacle home all day until i drop a fiddler in there. Still a very cool experience though!


----------



## Alpo

Alleykat0498 said:


> try to get them onto shrimp as fast as you can


Are ghost shrimp to fast for the rays alive? do i need to skewer them?


----------



## Alleykat0498

I fed my little guy's market shrimp. It's hard to get them to start taking them because they dont put off the electrical signals that trigger the hunting instinct. 

FW stingrays are apex hunter's and wont have any issues catching ghost shrimp, and this gives you the opportunity to gut load the shrimp to supplement vitamins and such in the rays diet.


----------



## Alpo

Tryin it tonight possibly!


----------



## Alpo

Well I tried the whole ghost shrimp thing....Nothing in the tank really took notice to them till I stopped looking at the tank so all I know is that the dephsey ate one of them. Anyways here's some extra pics of me hand feeding and stuff. I still haven't been able to get a hold of some black worms.


----------



## MediaHound

Very cool


----------



## DudeWithStingrays

I have two teacup stingrays. I've had them for about a week now. Mine adapted very well to their new home.

As far as feeding goes i didn't have any problems. I read that they usually wont eat for the first week or two. (healthy rays can last 3 weeks w/o food). My rays love blood worms, sadly that is all i can get them to eat. 
I breed red cherry shrimp and i would love to get them to eat them once and awhile.
If you get any info on getting them to eat shrimp please let me know.

& and specific questions just send me a message.


----------



## mec102778

Ok that's just awesome. Rays are so neat looking love watching animal shows on them, River Monsters with Jermey Wade when he caught that giant female ray that had babies while captured was just fascinating.

Not sure why this poped up now since original was posted in 2009, any updates on the ray?


----------

